# schlimii complex group



## OR.O (Dec 31, 2016)

my first ''group'' pic  :rollhappy:

I'll do a new pic soon with Phragmipedium andreettae x besseae and a different clone of schlimii :rollhappy:




schlimii, Hanne Popow by osvaldo Rozzo




schlimii, Hanne Popow by osvaldo Rozzo


----------



## JasonG (Dec 31, 2016)

Those are great. Congrats on a couple of fine blooms!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice. Schlimii, Plemont and Hanne Popow?


----------



## fibre (Dec 31, 2016)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 31, 2016)

I love them all!


----------



## abax (Jan 1, 2017)

Me Too! They're so dainty and beautiful.


----------



## blondie (Jan 1, 2017)

nice flowers on both of them, im just praying my schlimii is going to flower its but on 6 growths. 
Ive never grown Hanne Popow but seen a few and yours is a very nice flower.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Jan 1, 2017)

Superb! Love them all! :smitten: Beautiful!


----------



## John M (Jan 1, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2017)

Lovely pics!


----------



## Hamlet (Jan 2, 2017)

Very nice! May I ask where you got the the third one the right from? The one with the bi-coloured petals?


----------



## OR.O (Jan 2, 2017)

it is an Hanne Popow just bloomed


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 2, 2017)

Fantastic line up.


----------



## Gilda (Jan 3, 2017)

love these petite blooms !


----------



## OR.O (Jan 5, 2017)

schlimii B, Hanne Popow, schlimii A by osvaldo Rozzo

one more schlimii !


----------



## TDT (Jan 6, 2017)

Beauties! Lovely photography too.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 6, 2017)

Great flowers and gorgeous pictures!


----------



## OR.O (Jan 7, 2017)

thank you guys! i have to buy more besseae and relative hybrids! these are too pink for me


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2017)

OR.O said:


> thank you guys! i have to buy more besseae and relative hybrids! these are too pink for me



Send them to me!!!


----------



## Jaljala (Jan 9, 2017)

Such beautiful blooms !
The HP is excellent with the two tones


----------



## eaborne (Jan 11, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------

